# HALP! Medal of Honor Pacific Assault, 3d not working



## hot_pie (Jan 4, 2008)

I've tried to install medal of honor pacific assault on my computer at least 5 times and each time none of the 3d stuff shows up. None of the cut scenes show up or anything in game its just all a blank color. Could anyone tell me why this is??
Here are my specs:
Intel Pentium 2.44 ghz
512 mb ram
nvidia geforce4 ti4200 video card
128mb video memory

I know its not the game, because I have installed it on a different computer and it works fine. Does anyone know what the problem could be?
Thank you.


----------



## supermep (Dec 30, 2007)

Have you ever played PA on this specific computer before?

That graphics card is barely powerful enough to run PA resonably good.

Check your video card drivers and update Direct x.


----------



## moviscop (Jan 4, 2008)

That game is pretty demanding. I remember after building a custom PC with a 6800 and a pentium 4 that I had a bunch of issues.

I don't think your computer can handle it dude.


----------

